# road/town bike for my girlfriend



## TW85 (21 Jan 2010)

hi i'm looking for a bike or frame (probably got enough stuff lying round to build up a bike by now, haha) for my girlfriend, she's about 5'4, 5'5 or something

looking for a step-through, a mixte would be nice, let me know if you have anything!

I'm in London, if you are or are nearby I can pick up. Thanks!


----------



## chris667 (22 Jan 2010)

Could it be something vintage and interesting?


----------



## TW85 (23 Jan 2010)

Looking for something vintage and interesting !


----------



## El10 (23 Jan 2010)

Am in south-east London - have an old-ish Raleigh (think it's a Cameo) with loop frame, 26 wheels and Sturmey Archer gears. It needs a bit of a tidy up, and the dynamo is inconsistent, but it rides very well. Let me know if it's the sort of thing you're looking for.


----------

